# Eheim 2017 Shaft



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I've been looking everywhere for a shaft for my old (but still very good) eheim 2017 filter and can't find one. There's a store in the UK that has some, but they don't ship in North America (Maidenhead aquatics) ... Are there other places on the net where we can find parts for old filters ??

I need help with this !

Thank you.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

sometime is not worth to be part for a filter....just get a new one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

What do you mean by shaft? Could you please link me to the actual peice?

Almost all parts for Ehiem can be found at Big Als...if you dont have one close by, call all your local fish stores (privately owned ones, not chain stores) who carry Ehiem and ask them if they can order spares. Usually its not a big deal, although I will say parts for Ehiems can be rediculously expensive!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> What do you mean by shaft? Could you please link me to the actual peice?
> 
> Almost all parts for Ehiem can be found at Big Als...if you dont have one close by, call all your local fish stores (privately owned ones, not chain stores) who carry Ehiem and ask them if they can order spares. Usually its not a big deal, although I will say parts for Ehiems can be rediculously expensive!


Here's a link to the part I need : Eheim 2017 Shaft

I went to Big Al's and they told me that they can't order it because it's an old piece (the 2017 model has been replaced with the 2217). I think they want to sell me a new filter... My 2017 works like new ! It has no rattles, the motor work fine, the impeller is new.. I just need a new shaft.

I have excellent filtration in my 3 tanks. That Eheim 2017 would just add some extra filtration on my 135 g.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Check the product they have yourself if they have it on display. The Ehiem packaging always tells you which filter it's made for. And talk to the manager. That piece should be available quite readily through Big Als...even tho Montreal is a franchise.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Thank you for the advice !


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

upgrade to a new filter


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Is it the shaft thats gone on yours or shaft and bushings.
Check diameter of other filter parts. That looks like the ceramic fluval shaft. You might be able to trim one to fit. 
This place in the UK ships to USA and Canada
Eheim - Shaft and bushings


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> Is it the shaft thats gone on yours or shaft and bushings.
> Check diameter of other filter parts. That looks like the ceramic fluval shaft. You might be able to trim one to fit.
> This place in the UK ships to USA and Canada
> Eheim - Shaft and bushings


Thank you. Gonna check that out !


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

WOOHOO !!
I found one and I'll have it next Tuesday !!


----------

